# Recommended Exhaust System for '06 A3 2.0T



## AreyaTabatabai (Nov 26, 2010)

I'm thinking about getting a new exhaust system for my 2006 A3 2.0T and I was wondering if anyone had any recommendations. The Borla exhaust for the A3's caught my eye, but I don't know much about them. Anyone prefer a certain exhaust?

Thanks


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Depends on what you're looking for. The stock catback actually does alright as far as flow goes. It's the downpipe that is restrictive. The sound with a nice 3" DP and stock catback is not bad and doesn't really drone on the highway like some exhausts can. If I were spending the money, I would probably get the Eurojet DP and run the stock catback, or, if you want a full TBE I'd just get the APR RSC. The RSC has a nice sound under acceleration but doesn't show the drone that you can get on the highway. Just my $.02. :thumbup:


----------



## AreyaTabatabai (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks. I looked up the APR RSC TBE and it's about $1,500. Anything under a grand that you prefer?


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Yeah the APR exhaust is pricey. The Eurojet DP is not too expensive. $400 without a cat, or $530 with a high-flow cat. It will be louder than stock, but not obnoxious, and you will be able to get the stage II flash. The catback just adds noise, not power, so I wouldn't worry about the full exhaust unless you just really want a louder overall system. Anyway, if you want a good sounding louder exhaust I would expect to pay a little more for it.


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

APR down pipe with Miltek cat-back sounds great


----------



## asrautox (Sep 9, 2005)

I run the EJ 3" catless DP with the stock catback. It sounds great when you floor it, but is quiet on the highway. I don't even want an aftermarket catback because it'll only get louder and more annoying...


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

asrautox said:


> I run the EJ 3" catless DP with the stock catback. It sounds great when you floor it, but is quiet on the highway. I don't even want an aftermarket catback because it'll only get louder and more annoying...


good idea 

im running pretty much the same set up just with a APR down pipe instead sounds really good


----------



## fuzionx (Aug 20, 2008)

Screw name brand exhausts! I got a staggered quad tip cat back exhaust for $270 out the door. Thats including the stainless steel tips also. Sounds better than my AWE that I bought for $500. Trust me, theres no reason to spend $1000+ on namebrand exhausts

Pics:


----------



## PeteA3 (Dec 3, 2005)

 APR down pipe with stock exhaust, I'm very happy with it.


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

fuzionx said:


> Screw name brand exhausts! I got a staggered quad tip cat back exhaust for $270 out the door. Thats including the stainless steel tips also. Sounds better than my AWE that I bought for $500. Trust me, theres no reason to spend $1000+ on namebrand exhausts
> 
> Pics:


hey do you have any video/sound of your setup?? would like to hear! also do you have a link where you got that quad tip?? $270 'aint bad at all out the door!:thumbup:

(or better yet -- hope to see you at the Burbank GTG on Dec 7th)


----------



## BrandonF (Mar 16, 2010)

fuzionx said:


> Screw name brand exhausts! I got a staggered quad tip cat back exhaust for $270 out the door. Thats including the stainless steel tips also. Sounds better than my AWE that I bought for $500. Trust me, theres no reason to spend $1000+ on namebrand exhausts
> 
> Pics:


LOL i have your AWE exhaust. It sounds fine IMO. :thumbup:


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

show us what the pipe work looks like on your exhaust


----------



## AreyaTabatabai (Nov 26, 2010)

did you get a new rear bumper to fit the quadpipe?


----------



## AreyaTabatabai (Nov 26, 2010)

asrautox said:


> I run the EJ 3" catless DP with the stock catback. It sounds great when you floor it, but is quiet on the highway. I don't even want an aftermarket catback because it'll only get louder and more annoying...


Could you possibly put a video up of the sound with the EJ downpipe?


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

TechnikSLR said:


> show us what the pipe work looks like on your exhaust


It's crush bent aluminized piping. I asked before on Audizine.


----------



## YlwNewBug (Jan 5, 2000)

Hi, this was the first I've heard of JUST replacing the downpipe and leaving the stock exhaust.
Do any sound clips exist of this setup?
Any difference between the APR and Eurojet downpipe besides $240?


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

YlwNewBug said:


> Hi, this was the first I've heard of JUST replacing the downpipe and leaving the stock exhaust.
> Do any sound clips exist of this setup?
> Any difference between the APR and Eurojet downpipe besides $240?


eurojet is vbanded apr is not. id go EJ


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

TechnikSLR said:


> eurojet is vbanded apr is not. id go EJ


well they are both good exhausts the drone free running of RSC can't be forgotten, under normal driving conditions it has less drone then the stock system, but comes alive when you step into it. Either EJ or APR system is top notch, it just depends what type of sound you want i guess.


----------



## YlwNewBug (Jan 5, 2000)

Thanks!
What about software. Is my APR Stage 1 ok or would I need an update?
Any need to worry about the car throwing CELs?
And a ballpark guess on what to expect for installation of just a dp?


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

YlwNewBug said:


> Thanks!
> What about software. Is my APR Stage 1 ok or would I need an update?
> Any need to worry about the car throwing CELs?
> And a ballpark guess on what to expect for installation of just a dp?


There's a free update to APR Stage 2 which will eliminate the CEL and change up boost, timing and fueling.

Dave


----------



## theblue (Aug 16, 2001)

loving the sound of my $80 ebay downpipe + stock catback. It's a flange, a bend, and a some tube... they'll all sound the same.

as for the catback, there are no real power gains to be had and I like how deep and mellow things are so I'm not going any further.


----------



## littlewhite (Jan 22, 2004)

Running AWE exhaust and is a great system. I'm planning on selling it if you are interested let me know


----------



## flieger45 (Jan 8, 2010)

Has anyone tried 42 draft designs Down Pipe? $400 non-cat $485 with cat.

http://store.42draftdesigns.com/VW-Mk5Mk6-FSITSI-3-Downpipe_p_334.html


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

flieger45 said:


> Has anyone tried 42 draft designs Down Pipe? $400 non-cat $485 with cat.
> 
> http://store.42draftdesigns.com/VW-Mk5Mk6-FSITSI-3-Downpipe_p_334.html


I'm looking at this one as well for my 06 A3. Would you go non-resonated?
And I have a Revo flash- 'stage 1'- anyone know if I'd have any issues?


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

skotti said:


> I'm looking at this one as well for my 06 A3. Would you go non-resonated?
> And I have a Revo flash- 'stage 1'- anyone know if I'd have any issues?


No issues running just DP + stock catback. 

I'd go non-resonated unless you were planning on adding a catback exhaust later on.


----------



## theblue (Aug 16, 2001)

if you get just a downpipe you can go stage II with the software.

if you want a cat, then spend money on a name brand downpipe... otherwise just get an $80 ebay one. Again: it's just a flange, a couple bends and some pipe, there is no rocket science here.


----------



## flieger45 (Jan 8, 2010)

skotti said:


> I'm looking at this one as well for my 06 A3. Would you go non-resonated?
> And I have a Revo flash- 'stage 1'- anyone know if I'd have any issues?


I'm looking to go non-resonated. With stock exhaust. I have APR stage 1 as well.


----------



## aznsap (Aug 7, 2010)

theblue said:


> if you get just a downpipe you can go stage II with the software.
> 
> if you want a cat, then spend money on a name brand downpipe... otherwise just get an $80 ebay one. Again: it's just a flange, a couple bends and some pipe, there is no rocket science here.



ya i was going to ask, anybody else here have the eBay downpipes? those namebrand ones are way overpriced, i mean, $500 for stainless steel tubing? sure they have R&D in it, but for 3" inner diameter stanless steel piping, so long as it fits well and will last as long as the car that's good enough for me.

the blue, which buyer did you get your DP from? there's a few different ones on eBay, and how was your fitment? any rubbing issues or questions regarding quality?

thanks


----------



## aznsap (Aug 7, 2010)

also any issues running catless? any CEL?


----------



## BritBulldog (Feb 6, 2009)

so....are those ebay downpipes really alright? and what do i need to do to make sure i dont get any engine codes?


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

BritBulldog said:


> so....are those ebay downpipes really alright? and what do i need to do to make sure i dont get any engine codes?


Not really...

Quality of materials, tubing thickness, weld placement & penetration, type of flex pipe used, length of flex pipe used, hanger design all come into play. The Ebay downpipes usually don't come with catalytic converters either. 

Dave


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

ive had mine wrapped for over 25,000 miles and she still is intact. no play in the welds, the hangers are perfect, the flanges arent all rusted out or anything.

honestly, its cheaper to get an EBAY pipe and weld in a cat, but to each their own.


----------



## BritBulldog (Feb 6, 2009)

Krieger said:


> ive had mine wrapped for over 25,000 miles and she still is intact. no play in the welds, the hangers are perfect, the flanges arent all rusted out or anything.
> 
> honestly, its cheaper to get an EBAY pipe and weld in a cat, but to each their own.


So you have the ebay pipe wrapped with header wrap? Did you get a software flash too?


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

yep, heatwrapped and sprayed with DEI stuff. the very end of the wrap is coming off a bit now and exposed the pipe, but the pipe is also sprayed and there is no discoloration, chipping, cracking, anything. Im actually about to pull it off and re-wrap it here soon... or just fix the end thats unraveled a tiny bit. lol

yes, Im APR stage 2.

my favorite thing about it is to drive my car, get her nice and hot, get her home to tweak with stuff and check her over and the DP is only warm to the touch where It's wrapped or sprayed.


----------



## boostina3 (Jan 8, 2008)

fuzionx said:


> Screw name brand exhausts! I got a staggered quad tip cat back exhaust for $270 out the door. Thats including the stainless steel tips also. Sounds better than my AWE that I bought for $500. Trust me, theres no reason to spend $1000+ on namebrand exhausts
> 
> Pics:


more info on the exhaust i want one !


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

miltek makes a good sounding cat back and turbo back definetly the best way to go 

check out 
http://www.dbcperformance.com/


----------



## aznsap (Aug 7, 2010)

Krieger said:


> yep, heatwrapped and sprayed with DEI stuff. the very end of the wrap is coming off a bit now and exposed the pipe, but the pipe is also sprayed and there is no discoloration, chipping, cracking, anything. Im actually about to pull it off and re-wrap it here soon... or just fix the end thats unraveled a tiny bit. lol
> 
> yes, Im APR stage 2.
> 
> my favorite thing about it is to drive my car, get her nice and hot, get her home to tweak with stuff and check her over and the DP is only warm to the touch where It's wrapped or sprayed.


i've heard that the header wrap can increase corrosion if you live in certain climates, like where there's winters and such. if you live somewhere where it's warm/dry most of the year then its fine. not sure how much validity to that there is but the thought is that the wrap can retain moisture against the exhaust.

anyway, no CELs if you run catless and have APR software, is that the consensus?


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

I live in FL where its 90+% humidity 10 out of 12 months and I enjoy visiting the beaches ALLLLLLL the time... I think that if there was a climate that would accelerate rusting and corrosion, I'm in it.

yes, heat wrapping may shorten the life of the component because it will be made to retain heat higher than it would without the wrap, but I have not seen anything as thick as this pipe's walls split, crack, anything in all the cars ive helped work on or build since I was a kid. sure, ramhorn style manifolds or REALLLLLYYYY ****ty welds, but never a strong, well put together steel pipe.

afaik, any stage 2 program gets rid of any CEL due to the 2nd O2 sensor, as advertised by the maker of the tune.


----------



## boostina3 (Jan 8, 2008)

can we have a pic from under the car please


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

boostina3 said:


> can we have a pic from under the car please


of what and from who?


----------



## boostina3 (Jan 8, 2008)

Krieger said:


> of what and from who?


Sorry I didn't specify, I would like a pic from eddiefury of the exhaust and more information regarding


----------



## BritBulldog (Feb 6, 2009)

Krieger said:


> yep, heatwrapped and sprayed with DEI stuff. the very end of the wrap is coming off a bit now and exposed the pipe, but the pipe is also sprayed and there is no discoloration, chipping, cracking, anything. Im actually about to pull it off and re-wrap it here soon... or just fix the end thats unraveled a tiny bit. lol
> 
> yes, Im APR stage 2.
> 
> my favorite thing about it is to drive my car, get her nice and hot, get her home to tweak with stuff and check her over and the DP is only warm to the touch where It's wrapped or sprayed.



Thanks so much man. You have been loads of help!


----------



## flieger45 (Jan 8, 2010)

How much louder is it without a CAT? In NY I couldn't pass emissions without anyway I guess.:thumbdown: Are you getting any drone on the highway? What kind of exhaust are you running after the DP? (Krieger) Thanks


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

I run Eurojet's exhaust and love it. look for my videos on youtube under the user-name Poopflingr1

they were made on my phone and its HELLA oversensitive so they dont sound too great, but you can still get an idea.

ill be making more soon though, but with better equipment.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

Looks like the ebay flange is only welded on the outside and not on the inside = weld failure waiting to happen.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

i dont remember not seeing a weld inside that flange, and my brother, who works on Semi trucks for the past 20+ years and welds daily said the pipe is welded very well...


also, for 165 shipped to my door, I can buy many of these before it even approaches the cost of a name brand pipe... and this one has held up for over a year, plus its heat wrapped, and there is still no failure whatsoever.

no leaks, no creaks, no rattles, fit perfectly.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

Krieger said:


> i dont remember not seeing a weld inside that flange, and my brother, who works on Semi trucks for the past 20+ years and welds daily said the pipe is welded very well...
> 
> 
> also, for 165 shipped to my door, I can buy many of these before it even approaches the cost of a name brand pipe... and this one has held up for over a year, plus its heat wrapped, and there is still no failure whatsoever.
> ...


Frankly how would you be able to tell if it leaks if it is wrapped and you don't take it off the car? Most people don't notice until the entire thing separates from the flange. 

Dave


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

idk, a few ways... smelling exhaust, super loud whistling, soot and carbon all over the firewall near the side of the leak, or on the engine, perhaps slowed boost response depending on the size of the leak.

also, I have indeed pulled the pipe off since install. just last Nov I pulled it to check for shaft play on my turbo. over a year on the car with ****ty mounts allowing it to get pushed and pulled and everything was still looking great. only thing found leaking was the gasket that I had installed on the end where it meets the mid-pipe to make it easier to remove and add a cat down the road.

I will most likely be pulling it again this spring break to get it ceramic coated perhaps now that I am thinking about it. either that or just re-wrap it. :beer:


----------



## aznsap (Aug 7, 2010)

can anyone else chime in on the ebay downpipes? and any issues running catless?


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

Krieger said:


>


Why is your primary O2 plugged? Just while painting it?


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

aznsap said:


> can anyone else chime in on the ebay down-pipes? and any issues running cat-less?


ebay down pipes don't do it!

cat-less no problems you just need a ECU flash


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

RedLineRob said:


> ebay down pipes don't do it!
> 
> cat-less no problems you just need a ECU flash


pshhh ebay pipes are fine. just inspect the welds before you install it in your car.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

Uber-A3 said:


> Why is your primary O2 plugged? Just while painting it?


yep. plugged it up so it wouldnt get anything in the threads and risk getting leaks or being a bitch to get back in.

ill admit though... that stuff SMELLED like hell for the first few hundred miles. kind of like burning rubber tbh. after it was cured though, it's been all good. :laugh:


----------



## punka3driver (Jul 23, 2009)

AreyaTabatabai said:


> I'm thinking about getting a new exhaust system for my 2006 A3 2.0T and I was wondering if anyone had any recommendations. The Borla exhaust for the A3's caught my eye, but I don't know much about them. Anyone prefer a certain exhaust?
> 
> Thanks


Buy my Neuspeed set up $750 for Neuspeed's stainless steel DP w/ high flow cat, and their cat back exhaust to mate up, plus your stock parts, and $120 labor each car = $990 for a fully stainless steel turbo back exhaust with high flow cat from a very reputable tuner!

Check technical and classifieds for my posts


----------

